# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمک فوری (پاسخ به اعتراض از طرف سنجش)

## mgh1375

سلام دوستان من بعد از نتایج به سنجش رفتم و اعتراض زدم.
من گفتم نرم افزار دوس داشتم ولی نگفتم فلان دانشگاه.دیروز از سنجش یک پیامک اومده:

*داوطلب گرامي درخواست شما مبني بر اشتباه در انتخاب رشته آزمون سراسري سال 94 بررسي و قبولي شما به كدرشته 10026 تغيير پيدا كرد. ضرورت دارد براي ثبت نام از تاريخ 11/7/94 لغايت 13/7/94 در ساعات اداري به دانشگاه مربوطه (كه طي نامه شماره 49630/س مورخ 8/7/94 معرفي شديد) مراجعه نماييد* ‎

حالا یعنی حتما باید برم رشته ای که در پیام نام بردن و ثبت نامم در دانشگاهی فعلی لغو شده یا اینکه به صورت پیشنهاده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

قبولیت عوض شده بله. پیشنهاد نیست قبولی قبلیت لغو شده.

----------


## mgh1375

> قبولیت عوض شده بله. پیشنهاد نیست قبولی قبلیت لغو شده.


آخه این چیزی که بهم دادن پایین تر زده بودم و کارنامه سبز هم اورده بودمش دیگه نیازی به کمک این همه زیاد سنجش نبود....و تو اعتراض هم اسمی از این کد رشته نیاورده بودم

----------


## meisam1376

جواب اعتراض مارو نمیدن چرا؟!؟

----------


## gign

اگه اعتراضمون رو وقتی توی صف بررسیه حذف کنیم بهش رسیدگی نمیشه دیگه؟

----------


## khaan

> اگه اعتراضمون رو وقتی توی صف بررسیه حذف کنیم بهش رسیدگی نمیشه دیگه؟


نه دیگه بررسی نمیشه

----------


## mp_kz

خوب شد پستتو دیدم منم رفتم درخواستمو لغو کردم

----------


## durna

مال منو جواب ندادن چرااااااااااااااا پس :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## mp_kz

به نظرم برین درخواستو لغو کنین یه دفعه مبینین همینم که قبول شدید لغو کردن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Zari_

> به نظرم برین درخواستو لغو کنین یه دفعه مبینین همینم که قبول شدید لغو کردن


من ک اینجوری نشد سازمان سنجش گف تا 13برید ثبت نام منم رفتم الانم دارم میرم سرکلاسام دانشگاه قبلیمم باید تسویه حساب کنم

----------


## durna

فقط من موندم جواب نداده هااااااااااااااااا :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mp_kz

> من ک اینجوری نشد سازمان سنجش گف تا 13برید ثبت نام منم رفتم الانم دارم میرم سرکلاسام دانشگاه قبلیمم باید تسویه حساب کنم


من پرستاری و هوشبری مشهدو توی انتخاب رشتم نزدم اما نمره قبولی شو میاوردم ممکنه اگر برسی کنن و ببین من نمره قبولیشو میاوردم بزارن تغییر رشته بدم؟

----------


## _Zari_

> من پرستاری و هوشبری مشهدو توی انتخاب رشتم نزدم اما نمره قبولی شو میاوردم ممکنه اگر برسی کنن و ببین من نمره قبولیشو میاوردم بزارن تغییر رشته بدم؟


اگه تو انتخاب رشته ات انتخاب نکردی نه...اصلا بررسی نمیکنن فقط اولویت بعد از رشته ای ک قبول شدی رو بررسی میکنن

----------


## mp_kz

> اگه تو انتخاب رشته ات انتخاب نکردی نه...اصلا بررسی نمیکنن فقط اولویت بعد از رشته ای ک قبول شدی رو بررسی میکنن


اگر برم آموزش دوتا دانشکده یعنی بهداشت که قبول شدم و پرستاری که میخوام قبول شم ازشون بپرستم احتمالش هست موافقت کنن؟

----------


## durna

شما اعتراض به نتیجه قبولی رو زدین؟؟

----------


## mp_kz

> شما اعتراض به نتیجه قبولی رو زدین؟؟


من زده بودم اما الان با دیدن این پست پاکش کردم

----------


## _Zari_

> اگر برم آموزش دوتا دانشکده یعنی بهداشت که قبول شدم و پرستاری که میخوام قبول شم ازشون بپرستم احتمالش هست موافقت کنن؟


شاید موافقت کنن برو اموزش دانشکده تون..قسمت نقل و انتقالات هم سر بزن و از مسوولش سوال کن ...

----------


## durna

> من زده بودم اما الان با دیدن این پست پاکش کردم


من با رتبه 800 ایثارگری پشت موندم

----------


## mp_kz

> شاید موافقت کنن برو اموزش دانشکده تون..قسمت نقل و انتقالات هم سر بزن و از مسوولش سوال کن ...


ممنون

----------


## mp_kz

> من با رتبه 800 ایثارگری پشت موندم


من یکی از دوستام 1390 ایثارگران شد پزشکی تعهدی مشهد قبول شد 
شماهم باید تعهدی هارو میزدی

----------


## durna

> من یکی از دوستام 1390 ایثارگران شد پزشکی تعهدی مشهد قبول شد 
> شماهم باید تعهدی هارو میزدی


تعهدی ها کارش زیاده و توشم پیشرفت نیس من میخوام پیشرفت کنم تو رشته ام نمیخوام فقط مدرک بگیرم

----------


## mp_kz

> تعهدی ها کارش زیاده و توشم پیشرفت نیس من میخوام پیشرفت کنم تو رشته ام نمیخوام فقط مدرک بگیرم


خب برای چی قیزیوتراپی یا بینایی سنجی نزدی؟

----------


## durna

> خب برای چی قیزیوتراپی یا بینایی سنجی نزدی؟


چون توش پیشرفت نیس دندان دوس دارم ولی اونم زیاد اخر نداره جز پزشکی

----------


## mp_kz

> چون توش پیشرفت نیس دندان دوس دارم ولی اونم زیاد اخر نداره جز پزشکی


میشه ترازتونو بپرسم؟

----------


## durna

> میشه ترازتونو بپرسم؟


تراز چی؟؟

----------


## mp_kz

> تراز چی؟؟


نمره کل کنکورتون

----------


## durna

> نمره کل کنکورتون


7000

----------


## mp_kz

> 7000


perfect

----------


## durna

> perfect


برا چی؟؟؟

----------


## mp_kz

> برا چی؟؟؟


ترازتون توی سهمیتون خیلی خوبه راحت میتونستین پیراپزشکی های دولتی رو قبول شید

----------


## INFERNAL

> برا چی؟؟؟





> ترازتون توی سهمیتون خیلی خوبه راحت میتونستین پیراپزشکی های دولتی رو قبول شید


هیچ وقت از کسایی که سهمیه داشتن خوشم نمیومد
نامردیه محض........!

----------


## durna

> هیچ وقت از کسایی که سهمیه داشتن خوشم نمیومد
> نامردیه محض........!


چرا جای شما رو تنگ نکردیم که..البته این حق باباهامون نیس چون بنیاد برا شونه خالی کردن از هزینه های درمان این راهو گذاشته درضمن بابای توام برا وطنش میرف میجنگید سهمیه داشتی البته زود قضاوت نمیکنم ولی...

----------


## ahs

> چرا جای شما رو تنگ نکردیم که..البته این حق باباهامون نیس چون بنیاد برا شونه خالی کردن از هزینه های درمان این راهو گذاشته درضمن بابای توام برا وطنش میرف میجنگید سهمیه داشتی البته زود قضاوت نمیکنم ولی...


بابای من هم رفت ولی سهمیه نداریم چون جانباز نشده این انصافه؟؟؟؟

----------


## mp_kz

> هیچ وقت از کسایی که سهمیه داشتن خوشم نمیومد
> نامردیه محض........!


یاد بگیریم تو کار هم دخالت نکینیم...

----------


## durna

> بابای من هم رفت ولی سهمیه نداریم چون جانباز نشده این انصافه؟؟؟؟


نه انصاف نیس اینم انصاف نیس که بابای من کنار گوشش موج منفجر شه شنواییو از دست بده تیربخوره و... 25 درصد باشه تو دولت ما هیچی انصاف نیس علاف استخدام شه اونیکه زحمت کشیده چون پارتی نداره بیکار بمونه و....بازم بگم؟؟؟

----------

